# Door lock issue



## IYAAYAS (Jul 22, 2020)

I have a 2017 hatch with a manual transmission. Got off of work tonight and hit the unlock button on my keyfob, and all of the doors unlocked except the driver's side. I got in through the passenger side and hit the unlock buttons on the door. Still nothing.

I then got out and used my key to manually unlock the door. After doing this, pushing the lock/unlock on the keyfob began to work. It's almost like I "reset" it by using the key manually once.

Anyone know what is going on here? Is something dying?

Edit: now it's back to not working again


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Common presentation of a failing door latch(the power lock is part of it)


----------

